# will



## oudeis

While reading the Wikipedia article about Hecate- and finding to my disappointment that I was wrong about her name being connected to the word for 'hundred'- I read a reference to a hypothesis that her name was related to the word for 'will'. After MANY fruitless searches for variants of '_greek word for +will_'  and several attempts to find a dictionary/wordlist/whatever containing a transliterated word that would appear to fill that bill (I don't read Greek), I am now frustrated to the point of screaming at my computer so forcefully as to spray my monitor with spit. If someone could help me I would appreciate it, because I am ready to literally punch the entire Internet. Thank You.


----------



## Perseas

> I read a reference to a hypothesis that her name was related to the word for 'will'


So, it must be related to the root _*FEK_ from which are derived words related to the meaning of "will". For example:_εκ-ών _(=willingly,of one's free will) or _άκ-ων_ having the opposite meaning.

According to the Greek wikipedia, the name _Εκάτη_ is possibly related to the adjective _εκατη-βόλος_ (= who shoots a hundred arrows), attributed to Apollo.


----------



## tropicalia

According to LS Εκάτη means _she who works her will. _It's considered, as Perseas says, that the root had an initial digamma. The Etymological dictionary of Ancient Greek says that there's no reason to think that Εκάτη is related to the epithet εκατηβόλος.

(Υπάρχει τρόπος να γράφω τα πνεύματα στα αρχαία


----------



## oudeis

Thanks both of you for the replies. What would be the Latin transliterations for your suggestions above (I don't read Greek yet, but hopefully someday...)?  Thanks.


----------



## Perseas

@oudeis
Εκάτη - Ekati
Eκατηβόλος - Ekativolos
εκών - ekon
άκων - akon

Edit: just to note that my transliteraton is according to the Modern Greek reading. 



> Υπάρχει τρόπος να γράφω τα πνεύματα στα αρχαία;


You can try this: http://www.lexilogos.com/keyboard/greek_ancient.htm


----------



## tropicalia

Εκάτη = Hecate
εκατηβόλος = hecatebólos

I think that this is what you wanted, right?


----------



## tropicalia

ups
At the same time


----------



## tropicalia

Perseas said:


> You can try this: http://www.lexilogos.com/keyboard/greek_ancient.htm



Thanks! ἁ


----------

